# Exercise and feed for my FFA boer goat



## Ffagoatshower (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi, this is my last year in FFA and i really want to make sale this year by placing 1 or 2 in my class;however, I’m not sure on how to exercise him, or if I’m doing it correctly. I have been feeding him Jacinta feed along with fitter 35 supplements. I have also been chasing him back and forth in the ffa barn about 20 times. What are some other ways he can put on some more muscle and be top of his class? I will leave some pictures so you all can critique on how he looks and what needs to be fixed on him. Thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! There should be people on here who can help you. He is cute.


----------



## Ffagoatshower (Nov 25, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck! There should be people on here who can help you. He is cute.


Lol thank you, his name Is Ralph.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m on my phone so can’t copy any links but if you do a search on here for a topic called hit me with your best advise there’s a LOT that I learned and a lot of awesome tricks that were shared. If you can’t find it let me know and I’ll break it down on what I remember


----------



## Ffagoatshower (Nov 25, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm on my phone so can't copy any links but if you do a search on here for a topic called hit me with your best advise there's a LOT that I learned and a lot of awesome tricks that were shared. If you can't find it let me know and I'll break it down on what I remember


Hi, I cant seem to ind it, ma you please inform me on what you remember? thank you.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here it is 

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/hit-me-with-advise-for-a-wether.192881/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Suzanne


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

When is your show?


----------



## Ffagoatshower (Nov 25, 2017)

Robinsonfarm said:


> When is your show?


Show is february 1 and 2


----------



## Ffagoatshower (Nov 25, 2017)

Here is an updated picture of him


----------

